# Manual for Hymer Camp 55



## kivelll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have e-mailed Hymer, but got an out of office saying they are off until September.

I have just purchased a 1988 Hymer Camp 55 on a LHD Fiat Ducato 14 base (2.5D), and was looking for some English manuals (it's a German import, so all manuals are in German).

I have done lots of searching that suggests using the link https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf but replacing the number with my model. The problem is, I don't know what this number is for the camp 55.

Does anybody know the number I need to substitute, or any where else I can download the manual?

Thanks in advance.


----------

